# omg first offer..



## SerenityRaine (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got certified for media makeup not too long ago..Anyways, I just got this last minute offer to do make up this saturday for Fashion House (an collaborative project, offering a unique setting for photographers, videographers, stylists, actors/models and entertainers to work in concert for the development of portfolios worthy of print, web and television. ~http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...id=688  49138).

I was debating about it at first cuz its early in the morning and its about 2 hours away and I'm one thats usually directionally (I wish I had a car with gps!)challenged so I'd hafta leave 3 to 4 hours in advance. I need to expand my portfolio, so this is the perfect oportunity - I just hope I don't screw it up! I hope I don't get too many ppl cuz I'm not the fastest. I think what gets me is choosing eyeshadow colors. How do you guys keep your time down? Any tricks or tips? TIA


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 24, 2007)

The thing that helps my time the most is being organized...if you have room, set everything out so you can see it & easily find it.

The atmosphere of the set always has a lot to do with time though.  If it's very laid back I tend to take a bit longer than if I've got a bunch of people lined up & waiting for me...just make sure you have a watch so you can keep an eye on the timeline set for you.


----------

